# Solved: Windows can't start



## Philapathy (Jun 29, 2010)

Whenever I try to start windows it gets stuck at the "Starting Windows" screen then goes to the Automatic Startup Repair tool. Startup repair is unable to find anything and for problem details returns:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown
Problem Signature 04: -1
Problem Signature 05: AutoFailover
Problem Signature 06: 6
Problem Signature 07: BadPatch
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

And in the Diagnosis and repair details all the Error codes return 0x0 with the root causes found saying

"Startup Repair has tried several times but still cannot determine the cause of the problem"
"Boot status indicates that the OS booted successfully"
"A patch is preventing the system from starting"

Whenever I try to use System Restore it shows me a couple restore points, but when I try to restore from them it says "You must enable System Protection on this drive".

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Philapathy (Jun 29, 2010)

Following the steps here

http://www.sevenforums.com/backup-restore/274204-enable-system-protection-local-disk-c-cmd-3.html

seems to have solved the problem


----------

